# Spraying MDF, the process



## olivetree (30 Mar 2011)

Hi,

After being let down by supplier after supplier i have recently set up a workshop and i am thinking about making some of our own MDF doors and spraying them.

I have space for this in the workshop but will be opting for a HVLP (is that right) spray guns either the earlex or appollo rather than compressed air.

Basically what i want to know is firstly do you think this is cost effective? compared to buying in painted doors i know PWS range is quite expensive.

Also what is the best process? what are the best paints to use? 

We are trying to offer our customers our own range of doors, plus we are starting to get a lot of 1 off's, audio cabinets, display stands etc so i thing it would be good to get our own set up so we haven't got to rely on anybody else.

Your thoughts are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shane (31 Mar 2011)

What sort of finish are you after?

First off only use MRMDF, it has a 'tighter' core and the edges paint easier.

I recently did some kitchen cupboards in mdf, they wanted gloss white so I used 2 coats of sonneborn 2k primer and 2 coats of gloss white pu top coat, and then mopped them back with a medium, then fine polishing mops and a very fine cutting compound. I use the earlex hvlp and it was fine. 

Also depending on what paint you go for make sure you have adequate extraction/ventilation.


----------



## Woodfinish Man (31 Mar 2011)

Another alternative is the ISF Promatch Lacquers. In particular their two pack AC is ideal for use with an HVLP and available in over 20,000 shades (Dulux, RAL, BS, Farrow & Ball , Fired Earth included).

The AC promatch is available in 5 different sheen levels and offers outstanding durability. As shane mentions make sure you have adequate extraction/ventilation.

Hope this is of some assistance.

Ian McAslan


----------



## olivetree (31 Mar 2011)

Thanks for the advice so far guys. I haven't got the room for spray booth what's the alternative if any. Really like the sound of that promatch stuff. Where's the best place to buy it from? I have festool polishers and sanders which cutting compound would you suggest? I think I would like to offer customers satin gloss and matt finish unless you think there is anymore worth looking at. Are the processes similar?


----------



## Shane (31 Mar 2011)

olivetree":2k516xmg said:


> which cutting compound would you suggest?



I'm not sure which is the best, I just used t-cut as it was what I had in the garage and it seemed to work well.


----------



## olivetree (31 Mar 2011)

Got some festool automotive polish stuff so that shud do the trick!


----------



## goldeneyedmonkey (1 Apr 2011)

Can someone please explain what you mean by 'cutting'? Cheers _Dan.


----------



## olivetree (1 Apr 2011)

Well in my limited experience 'cutting' means using a slightly abrasive polishing compound to polish/sand the sprayed item. This removes the slight imperfections and gives a fantastic glossy wet look.


----------



## goldeneyedmonkey (1 Apr 2011)

Cheers Olivetree, so it's the same as de-nibbing or cutting-back. But on the final finished surface as opposed to the first sealing coat or primer etc. And substituting the abrasive paper for an abrasive compound.

Thankyoupleaze! _Dan.


----------



## olivetree (7 Apr 2011)

Right made my mind up, i'm going for the earlex! Will be making some sample doors over the next couple of weeks and then its practise practise practise!


----------



## JanneKi (18 Apr 2011)

olivetree":2e93nx1t said:


> Right made my mind up, i'm going for the earlex! Will be making some sample doors over the next couple of weeks and then its practise practise practise!


How did it go? What paint? What needle size? How much did you thin the paint?


----------

